# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Rseau >  Lister les ordinateurs, nas, etc du rseau

## Lionel de Genve

Bien le bonjour,

je suis confronter a un problme de dcouverte de dcouverte sur mon rseau....

je dveloppe une application de synchronisation de fichier FTP<>LOCAL
de ce cot tout fonctionne trs bien (avec la librairie de winSCP)

pour faciliter la configuration et pour une simplicit d'affichage je re-cris mon propre "OpenDialog", qui peut chercher soit sur des partages en local soit sur un serveur FTP, suivant de quel "cot" l'on configure...

mon soucis viens quand je cherche en "Local", la je liste tous les ordinateurs/nas du rseau sur le quel je me trouve. bas sur les infos trouve l
https://csharp.hotexamples.com/examp...-examples.html

cela fonctionne trs bien sur la plupart des ordinateurs sur le quel l'application est installe :-)

mais toutefois, tel un village gaulois bien connu, un ordinateur rsiste...

sur l'un des ordis l'application trouve 5 serveur, et 11 Drives (local & partage rseau)

sur l'autre ordis l'application trouve les Drives locaux & partage rseau, mais pas les ordinateurs & NAS

Alors, les deux SMB sont activ, j'au essay sans firewall, mais rien n'y fait
l'ordinateur lui-mme "Vois" bien les NAS....

l je cale:-)

un ide, peut tre
Merci d'avance

Amitis
Lionel de Genve

EDIT:
un exemple:


```

```

----------


## Lionel de Genve

Bonjour,
Auriez-vous une ide de ou je peut poser cette question ?

Amitis
Lionel

----------


## Lionel de Genve

je doit tre le seul dans mon trou a avoir ce genre de soucis :-)

je vient de refaire ce portable de malheur... sans aucun rsultat

----------


## StringBuilder

Bonjour Lionel,

C'est un peu chaud de t'aider, car visiblement le comportement est li  une librairie que tu utilises, ou  l'environnement hte (probablement les deux).

Par consquent, a va tre dur de t'clairer sur ton code.

Premire chose  faire, identifier la source probable de l'anomalie :

- Y a-t-il qu'un seul PC qui dconne ?
- Quelles sont les diffrences entre ce PC qui dconne et ceux qui fonctionne ?

Regarde notamment :
- Les droits de l'utilisateur connect
- La version de l'OS et ses hotfix
- La configuration du rseau (DHCP, DNS, NetBIOS, serveur WINS, etc.)
- La prsence d'un routeur ou autre lment qui bloque les trames broadcast sur le rseau

Enfin, si tu trouves une piste (ou pas) pose la question directement sur le site de la librairie que tu utilises, ou contacte directement l'auteur.
Le gars a dans son code des cas pour Windows NT4 versus 9x.
Ca sent donc la lib particulirement ancienne et potentiellement incompatible avec des OS plus rcents (Windows 10, Windows Server par exemple).

----------


## Lionel de Genve

Merci StringBuilder,

Je suis du mme avis (un peut chaud)

Oui il n'y a qu'un seul PC qui dconne :-(

_- Les droits de l'utilisateur connect_
Admin dans tout les cas
_- La version de l'OS et ses hotfix_
Win10, mme release
_- La configuration du rseau (DHCP, DNS, NetBIOS, serveur WINS, etc.)_
oui sauf Netbios (je ne sais pas ou configurer)
_- La prsence d'un routeur ou autre lment qui bloque les trames broadcast sur le rseau_
je n'ai pas de switch "Intelligent", et j'atteind sans soucis les NAS avec l'interface Explorer de Windows

:-), je n'utilise pas de librairie DirectoryEntry fait partie de System.DirectoryServices

_Ca sent donc la lib particulirement ancienne_
qui marche parfaitement sur toutes les autres machine :-)


cela dis je suis en train d'essayer un truc alternatif, je poste si succs !

en tout cas merci

----------


## Lionel de Genve

Voila que j'essaye avec un autre portable, mme symptme :-( :-(

bon a part a j'ai trouv une solution de contournement, je n'aime pas a..., mais bon a marche....

avec la librairie "GongSolution", a retourne la liste des 



```

```

----------

